# Omaha/Lincoln/Kanasas City/Des Moines-Meet?



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I know there are a lot of people in these city's (and surrounding area's) doing great DIY audio. The USACi finals are in Omaha now, and were in K.C. for many years. There has got to be a handful of people on this forum that could round themselves up to meet for a weekend. I would love to volunteer for the first one. 

Thoughts?


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

All I can hear is an echo echo echo


echo




echo


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

id be down to meet up!


----------



## paintrodsey (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm down as long as it is at the end of the summer.


----------



## brass monkey (Sep 18, 2005)

Sure Why not.


----------



## blizz81 (May 13, 2008)

Who knows, maybe John Henry will show up...


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone for some responses. I am open to hosting this event in Omaha for the first time. I would guess that everyones calendars are filling up quickly now with summer activities. I am open to schedule this for what works for us all as always. Would a later date for the meet work for most people? Late summer/early fall when it may be a bit cooler?

I have a couple locations in mind depending on what we all would like to do. 2 blocks from my house is a park with a covered area for grilling/picnic tables and a small parking lot that would hold about 12 cars or so. The second location is at Village Point mall which is 5 min. from my house if we wanted to grill then cruise up there. Lots of eye candy but a lot of people at times. There are also many restaurants there if we just wanted to meet at that location (which may be an easier spot to meet first). 

I am not sure of our intentions other than to meet, greet and just general b/s about audio. I myself do not have much of a system as I am still kinda getting back into it all, not to mention kids, work, money and the usual excuses. 

*I do travel with work a bit so the earlier we may pin down a date I think may be best for all of us with scheduling etc.

Hopefully if we can keep this thread going and if it gets more interest we may have a few more peeps join with us.

Thanks again for a bit of support guys. Hopefully we can make this thing a go!

Please let me know suggestions/comments or things people would like to do.


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Ill be moving back to Omaha at the end of the month. I would be down for a meet.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

mokedaddy said:


> Ill be moving back to Omaha at the end of the month. I would be down for a meet.


i want the mag you won


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

I am in the area as well.


----------



## Loop (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey I am from the Kansas City area. I didn't know that USAIC was moving this year! What happened to Loud and Clear hosting here in KC?


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Loop said:


> Hey I am from the Kansas City area. I didn't know that USAIC was moving this year! What happened to Loud and Clear hosting here in KC?


http://www.soundoff.org/cgi-bin/schedule/display.cgi?search=1&display_all=1


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Loop said:


> Hey I am from the Kansas City area. I didn't know that USAIC was moving this year! What happened to Loud and Clear hosting here in KC?


Finals were in Omaha last year. Sponsored by stereo west car toys or whatever it is now.


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

I am in! 

John Henry LOL!!! Is he on here? Metro isn't much of a SQ place!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

ill be there as long as i know when and where? ill let my crew know....the sound by knight crew that is!


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

BKJT05 said:


> ill be there as long as i know when and where? ill let my crew know....the sound by knight crew that is!


I didnt even know that place was still around.


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

mokedaddy said:


> I didnt even know that place was still around.



x2. Wow, that's kickin' it old school. 

Depending on when the meet would be, I might be able to make it. Although I don't have squat in my new car except the factory poo....


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Did anyone attend the X3 points soundoff at the Diggs here in Omaha? I need to talk to someone in particular that attended that show but do not have any contact info or name. No, I'm not stalking anyone I just have a few specific questions I need to ask...


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

i was there!!!! but dont really know anybody besides the guys from sound by knight!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

also anybody that comes to this meet whenever we have it wanna help me tune my system! i have no idea of what im doing!!! haha


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

BKJT05 said:


> also anybody that comes to this meet whenever we have it wanna help me tune my system! i have no idea of what im doing!!! haha


I'm sure _someone_ will pitch in and help.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

cool, i installed a eq and have no idea where to start on tuning, it just looks good for now! haha


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

BLD MOVS said:


> Did anyone attend the X3 points soundoff at the Diggs here in Omaha? I need to talk to someone in particular that attended that show but do not have any contact info or name. No, I'm not stalking anyone I just have a few specific questions I need to ask...


Ya I was at the Digz show.. Is anyone still interested in meeting somewhere.. I am just a few blocks south of Village Pointe would great to meet some other SQ guys in the area and if possible get some greatly needed help in finishing setting up EQ's and see exactly what needs improving.. This is my first few months back into car audio and specifically SQ.. Any help would be great and think it would be to do this in Omaha, looks like there are quite a few people in the area.. I just got back from Platte City, MO show the NW Audio 3x point event.. did anyone attend that from here??


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh forgot to mention in my last post that Stereo West I believe is having a 1x point this weekend on the Dodge Street location.. anyone planning on attending?? let me know..


----------



## paintrodsey (Nov 15, 2006)

Which day and what time is the Stereo West thing going on?


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

paintrodsey said:


> Which day and what time is the Stereo West thing going on?


It will be on Sunday and i think registration starts at 11


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

It's great to see some real interest in meeting. Unfortunately I will be unable to attended the Stereo West soundoff this Sunday-I will be at our Car clubs car show in Gretna. I may try to sneak out for a bit over lunch though. Does anyone know about how long it would last? I haven't been to this soundoff for a few years. I work less than 30ft. from their install bay and can hear some sweet sounds coming from them periodically.

Anyway...on to the meet. Now that there is a handful of people that sound like they may be interested to do this, I will ask more specific when and where. Would a later date-say sometime in September work for everyone? Or do we want to do something earlier? I will not be available July 11,12, or 13th (car show in Lincoln). Also, location would something like the parking lot of Village Point mall be an ok location for this? Just thinking of all the people around. Village Point would be fine with me if others agree. As I have said before, depending on what we want to do, there is a small parking lot & park near my house if we wanted to grill and have a few beers. Obviously Village Point has some great restaurants also though. Suggestions on when and where are welcome. I can then make a poll with the most common suggestions and get this thing rolling.


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

Ya hopefully we can get some members rounded up and meet here .. I am pretty new to the Omaha area and not sure of any good places to go to, but I do like the village pointe and couple of place around there that are fun to just hang out.. I was wondering about the parking lot where all cars could park is where there restaurant is closed down and for sale.. THink we would get in trouble there.. usually that parking lot is pretty full.. just an idea. Hope to hear from the other people too..


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

im pretty much cool with any location...i live on 84th and harrison so it doesnt matter me to....


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

paintrodsey said:


> Which day and what time is the Stereo West thing going on?





jdsimons said:


> It will be on Sunday and i think registration starts at 11


Well I was there but I was not impressed at all. Maybe I just wasn't there at the right time. I am really surprised that Stereo West kept their doors shut during an event like this. They must be doing pretty good to be able to afford to shut up shop and have a soundoff. I guess I'll buy that PDX-5 elsewhere? You would think they could find enough people between 3 stores to sell what they are promoting. Other than that all I saw was a Porsche, a beautiful black de-badged G-35 (of which neither seemed to be competing) and the the tail end of a SPL competition. Does anyone know was this an SPL only event? I sure wish SQ was more popular around here. I remember going to this show several years ago when Stereo West was were Indigo Joe's is now. It seemed to be much more involved. I am not blaming anything on Stereo West really, the SQ scene in Omaha just seems to be fizzled away.... Anyone else go?


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

BLD MOVS said:


> Well I was there but I was not impressed at all. Maybe I just wasn't there at the right time. I am really surprised that Stereo West kept their doors shut during an event like this. They must be doing pretty good to be able to afford to shut up shop and have a soundoff. I guess I'll buy that PDX-5 elsewhere? You would think they could find enough people between 3 stores to sell what they are promoting. Other than that all I saw was a Porsche, a beautiful black de-badged G-35 (of which neither seemed to be competing) and the the tail end of a SPL competition. Does anyone know was this an SPL only event? I sure wish SQ was more popular around here. I remember going to this show several years ago when Stereo West was were Indigo Joe's is now. It seemed to be much more involved. I am not blaming anything on Stereo West really, the SQ scene in Omaha just seems to be fizzled away.... Anyone else go?


Ya seems SQ isn't as big as I remember it being in early 90's but I am guess that is just from the competing stand point. Most shows will have a handful of cars for SQ as far as competing in Usaci which is almost all spl vehicles. I am hoping SQ will take off again with the competitors, talked with a few people at the show who thought it would be nice to do SQ vehicle but learned having a good level of SQ vehicle can be very costly so they went spl where they don't care what the install looks like or sounds. But I told him I think most of these SPL car with 6 15's subs and 15000 watt amplifiers and 30 batteries probably cost more then most sq cars..lol.. But I actually enjoy listening to my music and try to make every road trip or quick trip down the street an awesome music experience.. 

Which vehicle were you in?? or did you just stop by and check out some cars.. I normally will have the car open for viewing but this show seemed kind of more like a local stereo show then a usaci event so I just had the doors closed and plus with everyone else in the parking making boom couldn't hear anything anyways..lol..

So what about this meet I would like to find some SQ pro's in Omaha or near where I can get learned about how they've setup their vehicles.. So far I actually called a large music store here in Omaha I think they sold like guitars mics and stuff and it seemed the guy I talked to almost knew every answer I had for him.. I was asking about a mic so I could build my own RTA meter for 100 bucks as found in another post on the forum.. (Great IDea whoever posted that.. Thanks) The sales guy almost knew exactly what I wanted before I finished my sentence and actually recommended some other software to use. SO I need to go and check that out, im guessing its going to some high dollar program. I'm guessin if all else fails with the meet I will have to start hanging out at the guitar store ..lol.. and get some advice.. lol


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone else care to vote? Is anyone still interested?


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Bump for only 4 votes?


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

FYI I stopped by Stereo West's new store a couple of days ago. It looks pretty nice, at least several steps above where they came from. It looked like they have a lot of detail work left to do-displays, banners, etc.


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

BKJT05 said:


> im pretty much cool with any location...i live on 84th and harrison so it doesnt matter me to....


dude i am at 72nd Giles! I am in the process of doing my box right now! PM since we live like two blocks away from each other! LOL


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

BLD MOVS said:


> FYI I stopped by Stereo West's new store a couple of days ago. It looks pretty nice, at least several steps above where they came from. It looked like they have a lot of detail work left to do-displays, banners, etc.


I stopped in there a on Saturday to see what kind of sounddeading (huss mat???) they carry. Store will be nice once they finish! I am still in for a meet!


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

ron2002si said:


> I stopped in there a on Saturday to see what kind of sounddeading (huss mat???) they carry. Store will be nice once they finish! I am still in for a meet!


Glad to have you around Ron. PM me if you are ever near the store again. I work about 200ft. from their store.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I would also have to say NFM has done a pretty nice job with their remodeling work. Only thing is the mobile audio area sure doesn't just jump out and grab you in that big store. They need some sort of sign!


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

hey i'm in too...


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

NuckinFutsHemi said:


> hey i'm in too...


Ha! Hey Ryan good to see you on here! Ok now get back to work ****er!


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

NuckinFutsHemi said:


> hey i'm in too...


You joined in October 2007 and this is your first post? That is really weak man!


----------



## imahemi (Oct 10, 2007)

well then... I need 5 post to multi quote


----------



## Mudbass (Mar 26, 2008)

I may be in, although I won't have a system to show....Maybe I'll have my low-buck system installed in my '96 Land Cruiser by then.

Eh, who am I kidding 

Keep me posted.

Anywhere is fine BTW.


----------



## Mudbass (Mar 26, 2008)

BKJT05 said:


> ill be there as long as i know when and where? ill let my crew know....the sound by knight crew that is!


Sound By Knight? No ****. I bought my first amp from Tim in '92 or '93.

Phoenix Gold M44. 

I Still have it BTW


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Mudbass said:


> I may be in, although I won't have a system to show....Maybe I'll have my low-buck system installed in my '96 Land Cruiser by then.
> 
> Eh, who am I kidding
> 
> ...


I don't really have a system either, only the Alpine deck and XM. Once we do meet I was wanting suggestions on my ideas what and how I am planning on installing.


----------



## ron2002si (Dec 4, 2007)

BLD MOVS said:


> Glad to have you around Ron. PM me if you are ever near the store again. I work about 200ft. from their store.


Will Do!


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

alrighty guys looking to maybe meet up with a couple people here.. I'm need some tuning ears and get a few constructive criticism.. If anyone wants to meet up at Village Pointe would be great beings its just a few blocks away buy I know it might be a hassle for other people.. SO if anyone has another idea let me know.. Maybe just for a few moments and get some ideas and thoughts. I have a few car shows coming up and i'm trying to tune it a little better. Let me know BoldMVS.. and others..


----------



## Bartak1 (Mar 26, 2007)

I might not mind meeting up to BS and what not. 

Truck needs a lot of work, but it has tunes at least....


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Alright here are the dates: August 16th (Sat.) or August 30th (Sat.). My vote is for August 16th at 12:00 at Village Point Mall in the parking lot north of Scheels. We could meet up there and move if need be. We could also grab a bite to eat somewhere at the mall. I will PM everyone that has posted once here as soon as a few others have a chance to discuss the date and time. To keep this from dragging out much longer I will post a final date and time by Monday July 28th. I hope to see all of you there! 

Anyone from Des Moines, Kansas City, or Lincoln (or anywhere in between)?


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

BLD MOVS said:


> Alright here are the dates: August 16th (Sat.) or August 30th (Sat.). My vote is for August 16th at 12:00 at Village Point Mall in the parking lot north of Scheels. We could meet up there and move if need be. We could also grab a bite to eat somewhere at the mall. I will PM everyone that has posted once here as soon as a few others have a chance to discuss the date and time. To keep this from dragging out much longer I will post a final date and time by Monday July 28th. I hope to see all of you there!
> 
> Anyone from Des Moines, Kansas City, or Lincoln (or anywhere in between)?


Uhmm .. bad thing is Car Show in Iowa the 16th so I won't be able to make that one. and looks like a Usaci Regional event in Tulsa on the 30th.. lol.. d a m n..well I'll still keep an eye out here and see what the final date will be and see if I can make it. 

Guess I might run down to Stereo West and see if I can get some ideas and help on tuning and getting staging up a little more.. I've spent probably 20-30 hours in the garage last week messing with the eq and position settings on my head unit. Unfortunately its not know for a great sq deck, its little over 3 years old but hoping I can get it to work. Crazy how much changing the EQ's in my opinion lifted the stage up a little bit more and I think messing around with the stage position on the head unit definately made some improvements..


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

jdsimons said:


> Uhmm .. bad thing is Car Show in Iowa the 16th so I won't be able to make that one. and looks like a Usaci Regional event in Tulsa on the 30th.. lol.. d a m n..well I'll still keep an eye out here and see what the final date will be and see if I can make it.


We could do the 17th or the 31st (Sunday's)?


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

BLD MOVS said:


> We could do the 17th or the 31st (Sunday's)?


17th would be a good date. I believe Tulsa is a 2 day event so I will probably be heading home around midnight sunday... lol.. The show we had in Kearney went past midnight was pretty insane..


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

jdsimons said:


> 17th would be a good date. I believe Tulsa is a 2 day event so I will probably be heading home around midnight sunday... lol.. The show we had in Kearney went past midnight was pretty insane..


What show was in Kearney?


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

It was the Video Kingdom and the Show and Shine car show there at the archway by the interstate, it was there cruise night. It was a real good turn out.. Unfortunately none of the SQ cars got judged, they barely finished Spl just a minute or two past midnight.. and no street lights out there.. pretty dark that night. Lot of neons and flashing lights on a few of the vehicles lit the area up enough to get around without tripping on something. lol... Still bummed that no cars got judged and they thought it would be good to hand me a 2nd place to one of the competitors who just signed up in that class to get some points.. I know him from a few other shows and is a real nice guy, I believe he didn't even have any crossovers and not sure if he even had any front door speakers in the car if so they were factory running off the deck, he was only competing for spl at this event so all he had in his eagle talon was 2 15"s.. which are loud don't get me wrong.. lol.. But wanted to compete in a class that didn't have a lot of people so he did the Sound Q class hoping there wasn't more then 5 people so that he could get points for the season.. lol.. well he placed higher then I did.. ah well what can ya do right..


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

jdsimons said:


> Unfortunately none of the SQ cars got judged, they barely finished Spl just a minute or two past midnight.. and no street lights out there.. pretty dark that night.


WTF? Why didn't they judge the SQ cars? What was taking so long for the SPL cars? Was the power out or do you mean they just don't have the lights installed? That's a long drive for no competition!


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

There was I think almost 80 spl cars and the show didn't start until probably 7 or 8 by the time people started getting in the lanes.. And usually the guys running the mics and stuff is also the judge so until all spl is done they don't do SQ until the very end.. Ya it was a long drive but I ended up with some points for invite for Finals this year.. Hopefully stuff like this won't happen there. This is my first year actually competing in Usaci organization. I used to do Iasca 13 or so years ago for a year but almost impossible to find them in this neck of the woods..lol.. and well for some weird reason I wanted to see what it was like competing again. So far I've enjoyed the shows even though 99.2 percent are all Spl competitors which is where I started many years ago and have evolved over to SQ.. lol.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok now I'm out the 17th! I love my wife. I am available the 23rd now though.


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

BLD MOVS said:


> Ok now I'm out the 17th! I love my wife. I am available the 23rd now though.


Hmmm... guessing the 17th was an important date??


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

jdsimons said:


> Hmmm... guessing the 17th was an important date??


My son is getting baptized, she called to confirm the date and it was different than what was on the books. oh well


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

August 23, sounds good. let see if we can get a few more people interested..


----------



## jdsimons (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh also there is a cruise night going on this saturday night.. Another guy from a forum from the omaha area told me about, and planning on attending Saturday. I think it will be at the Sonics on 144 and Maple I think. Eventhough I saw some pictures from last looks like its more for like muscle cars and rice burners but will go and check it out and see i meet any new people.. there is a website http://www.nestreetscene.com thats gives dates of when there cruise nights are..


----------

